
Why Monads Can’t Give You the Answer - galaxyLogic
https://medium.com/@panuviljamaa/why-monads-cant-give-you-the-answer-7c1eade4dfe6
======
galaxyLogic
This makes me think that an instance of a monad is not like an instance of an
OO class which you interact with by calling its methods. An instance of a
monad is such simply because it was returned by a 'return()' or 'bind()' and
because those 'return()' and 'bind()' functions are related by the monadic
laws and thus are in the monadic relationship with each other. A monadic value
could be an instance of any number of monads at the same time.

